# Florida Keys Fishing



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome fish!!


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

wow.. nice perms.
quite impressive.. 
you get on the wrecks on the flats??


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice fish! I'll bet they had a blast fighting those man hole covers,


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

NOW THAT'S GOOD EATTING !!!


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice fish!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice Permit, those are among the biggest I have ever seen!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

Bet you could see them filet knives sticking out from the other side of the flat
Great job Steve


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

We caught the Permit on the flats.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> We caught the Permit on the flats.


Dude thats very impressive on the flats!

I've fished for those guys on the push pole.. in the Keys.. some are so spooky you talk about them the leave.. LOL


----------

